# Distance



## poobear (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi,

i am considering doing another surrogacy. Not sure whether I should do Host or Straight. But this is not my concern... does distance matter to IP's?

J
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

to me distance wouldn't matter as many of us are considering the USA/India/Ukraine so a few hundred miles are nothing. Good Luck
L x


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

As a former IP I would say yes to us distance did matter.
Beacause we wanted to do straight surrogacy and my husband can't drive and we live in a remoter part of the country where it's an hour and a half to get to a motorway.
We had a long 2.5 year wait to find a surrogate, but was told afterwards by a couple of other surrogates that they would have offered to help us if we had been able to travel furher.
When we did meet our surrogate she lived 1.5 hours drive away from us, so a 3 hour round trip, three days on the bounce when we were doing insems.
I think IP's do have to be practical and long distance surrogacies are hard work.
Sure if you live near an airport and so does your surrogate and you can afford it or you can afford to stay close to them, but not everyone can.
I guess with host it's slightly different, but not with regard to the relationship and the getting to know you period.
EJJB
x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hiya, distance wouldn't and didn't matter to us, our surro was over 200 miles away from us and we did the 6hr plus drive many times, for host tho I'd say diff to straight as with insems IP's do need to travel to you but then IP's can also stay nearby you at insem time, for host though I don't see distance as a problem, we flew our surro to our clinic a couple of times, or we drove her ans she stayed with us near the clinic, for host you don't need so many trips as scans etc can all be done near to the surrogate, as with all things surrogacy some IP's won't be willing to travel too far but I'd say a lot more will, good luck with your search, hope this helps


----------

